# Water heater temperature requirement from inspector



## Hyrax4978

We recently were asked by the building inspector to change the pre-set temps on the water heaters from 120 down to 110. he said its an ADA code. I was not there for the inspection so i could not question him. but this is news to me. has anyone seen this, or run into this before?

Thanks,


----------



## cda

Do not know how old this is::


https://inspectapedia.com/plumbing/Hot_Water_Temperature_Laws.php

https://inspectapedia.com/plumbing/Hot_Water_Temperature_Laws.php#States


This is 07, says 120::


https://inspectapedia.com/plumbing/Hot_Water_Temperature_Laws.php#States


I would ask the nice inspector for a copy of what he is citing, so you can tell him you want to update your reference file, and put it in your sop so your workers will follow the code,

See if he produces it!!!


----------



## mtlogcabin

It does not matter what ADA says the temperature limit is you do not control it by limiting the water heater
ICC/ANSI
607.8 Water Temperature.
Bathtubs shall deliver water that is 120°F (49°C) maximum.
608.8 Water Temperature.
Showers shall deliver water that is 120°F (49°C) maximum.

ADA
*607.6 Shower Spray Unit and Water.* A shower spray unit with a hose 59 inches (1500 mm) long minimum that can be used both as a fixed-position shower head and as a hand-held shower shall be provided. The shower spray unit shall have an on/off control with a non-positive shut-off. If an adjustable-height shower head on a vertical bar is used, the bar shall be installed so as not to obstruct the use of grab bars. Bathtub shower spray units shall deliver water that is 120°F (49°C) maximum.

IPC 
HOT WATER. Water at a temperature greater than or equal to 110°F (43°C).
TEMPERED WATER. Water having a temperature range between 85°F (29°C) and 110°F (43°C).

408.3 Bidet water temperature.
The discharge water temperature from a bidet fitting shall be limited to a maximum temperature of 110°F (43°C) by a water temperature limiting device conforming to ASSE 1070 or CSA B125.3.

416.5 Tempered water for public hand-washing facilities.
Tempered water shall be delivered from lavatories and group wash fixtures located in public toilet facilities provided for customers, patrons and visitors. Tempered water shall be delivered through an approved water-temperature limiting device that conforms to ASSE 1070 or CSA B125.3.

424.3 Individual shower valves.
Individual shower and tub-shower combination valves shall be balanced-pressure, thermostatic or combination balanced-pressure/thermostatic valves that conform to the requirements of ASSE 1016 or ASME A112.18.1/CSA B125.1 and shall be installed at the point of use. Shower and tub-shower combination valves required by this section shall be equipped with a means to limit the maximum setting of the valve to 120°F (49°C), which shall be field adjusted in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions. In-line thermostatic valves shall not be utilized for compliance with this section.

424.4 Multiple (gang) showers.
Multiple (gang) showers supplied with a single-tempered water supply pipe shall have the water supply for such showers controlled by an approved automatic temperature control mixing valve that conforms to ASSE 1069 or CSA B125.3, or each shower head shall be individually controlled by a balanced-pressure, thermostatic or combination balanced-pressure/thermostatic valve that conforms to ASSE1016 or ASME A112.18.1/CSA B125.1 and is installed at the point of use. Such valves shall be equipped with a means to limit the maximum setting of the valve to 120°F (49°C), which shall be field adjusted in accordance with the manufacturers’ instructions.

424.5 Bathtub and whirlpool bathtub valves.
The hot water supplied to bathtubs and whirlpool bathtubs shall be limited to a maximum temperature of 120°F (49°C) by a water-temperature limiting device that conforms to ASSE 1070 or CSA B125.3, except where such protection is otherwise provided by a combination tub/shower valve in accordance with Section 424.3.

501.2 Water heater as space heater.
Where a combination potable water heating and space heating system requires water for space heating at temperatures higher than 140°F (60°C), a master thermostatic mixing valve complying with ASSE 1017 shall be provided to limit the water supplied to the potable hot water distribution system to a temperature of 140°F (60°C) or less. The potability of the water shall be maintained throughout the system.

501.6 Water temperature control in piping from tankless heaters.
The temperature of water from tankless water heaters shall be not greater than 140°F (60°C) where intended for domestic uses. This provision shall not supersede the requirement for protective shower valves in accordance with Section 424.3.


----------



## Rick18071

ADA is not a code but if the International Plumbing Code is used in your area the maximum temperature for sinks is 110.


----------



## fatboy

He might be confused with the requirement for tempered water at hand washing facilities;

*
416.5 Tempered water for public hand-washing facilities.

*
_Tempered water _shall be delivered from lavatories and group


wash fixtures located in public toilet facilities provided for

customers, patrons and visitors. _Tempered water _shall be

delivered through an _approved _water-temperature limiting


device that conforms to ASSE 1070 or CSA B125.3.



*TEMPERED WATER. *Water having a temperature range


between 85°F (29°C) and 110°F (43°C).


----------



## Francis Vineyard

deleted repeat of mtlogcabin answer!

2012 IECC

*C404.3 Temperature controls*. Service water-heating equipment shall be provided with controls to allow a setpoint of 110°F (43°C) for equipment serving dwelling units and 90°F (32°C) for equipment serving other occupancies. The outlet temperature of lavatories in public facility rest rooms shall be limited to 110°F (43°C).


----------



## Sifu

Assuming IPC is the adopted code.........Aside from all of the other specific posts, IPC 607.1.1 (2012) specifically prohibits the water heater from being the controlling mechanism for either hot or tempered water.  Sounds like he may be misremembering a mixture of codes.


----------



## ADAguy

He is correct as to 110 degrees
He is incorrect as to his quoted source.
Now you know, "the rest of the story"


----------



## jar546

Hyrax4978 said:


> We recently were asked by the building inspector to change the pre-set temps on the water heaters from 120 down to 110. he said its an ADA code. I was not there for the inspection so i could not question him. but this is news to me. has anyone seen this, or run into this before?
> 
> Thanks,


It completely depends on what the water heater serves.  What exactly is this for and what fixtures are served by the water heater?


----------



## Msradell

I thought that 120° was the accepted minimum because anything lower than that allows bacterial growth in the tank.


----------



## mark handler

Rick18071 said:


> ADA is not a code but if the International Plumbing Code is used in your area the maximum temperature for sinks is 110.


Though not the case in this instance, Almost Everyone uses the term "ADA" for Accessibility codes. Though not the correct term, almost everyone immediately understands.


----------

